# 4th Harness Dress - Mia Modeling



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the 4th harness dress I made, with Mia modeling!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love the snaps idea.. she is so cute in pink... 

I might have to go get some snaps and try them on 1 for gadget...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

You know what I realized? DUH - you can reverse the dress even with the velcro - DUH I am so :roll: dumb some times. So now I am going to have to pay attention to the inside and decorate it to - so she can use both sides!! I am going to stick with the velcro, I think - the snaps are a pain to sew on!! LOL

Make sure and post pics of your creations. I would (and everyone else, I'm sure) love to see them.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I have posted the ones I have made Gadget but when I went and did a search for them they weren't on this site anymore.

right now I am making Gadget a snuggle bag... I am using a old skirt of amanda's and a piece of fleece. I will post it when I get it done... 

So you like the velcro better then the snaps?

The velcro is probably easier to fasten on the dog..


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, it goes on a little quicker and it is so much easier to sew. The snaps you have to hand sew!! Sounds like manual labor to me!!!! LOL


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwww cute!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she looks so pretty in pink! great looking harness too!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

That's very pretty! And of course, such a pretty model doesn't hurt :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

She models well.  You definately have a talent. I only wish I was crafty and could make Zeus clothes.


----------

